# Ferienhaus



## faszanatas (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich möchte Mai/Juni mit meiner Freundin für eine Woche nach Holland. Ich möchte angeln, sie relaxen. Geangelt werden soll auf Raubfisch. Ich möchte nicht im Meer angeln. Am liebsten wäre mir ein Kleiner See mit gutem Raubfischbestand oder Poldern. Kennt jemand eine schöne Adresse oder kann zumindest eine Region empfehlen?
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## faszanatas (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ferienhaus*

Hi.
Danke schonmal für die rege Beteiligung#6.
In die nähere Betrachtung sind bei mir jetzt Lemmern und Friesland gekommen. Was ich jedoch von LEmmern bisher gesehen habe sieht schon sehr nach "Touri Hochburg". War jemand schon dort und kann berichten?
Weiter habe ich hier und da mal etwas gutes über Friesland gelesen...soll ja sehr schön sein und seenreich. Kann jemand darüber berichten wie die Angelei dort ist-vielleicht sogar ein Gewässer empfehlen?
Vielen Dank und haltet euch nicht mit BEiträgen zurück!


----------



## Nanninga (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ferienhaus*

Vielleicht ist hier was dabei?

http://www.bungalowparkoverzicht.nl/visvakantie-nederland.nl

oder Stichwort: Wedderbergen/nl , Schildmeer/nl,  Zuidlaren/nl

Viel Glück


Gruß
Nanninga|wavey:


----------

